# Favourite Messiaen orchestral work



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

This is my contribution to the 'Favourite...' list of polls that people seem to like making round here.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Oh that's hard. I've been delighted by "Éclairs sur l'au-delà"... But it is so hard to chose one...


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a tie for me between the Turangalila Symphony and Éclairs sur l'au-delà..


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Without a second thought: Turangalila. Along with Quator pour le fin du temps, it makes my mind travel in vast enviroments of sound (excuse the poetic language, it's Messiaens's fault, he makes me feel... well... poetic!).


----------



## MessiaenIsGod (Mar 25, 2010)

Turangalila for sure.

La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jesus-Christ would be #2 for me.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Des Canyons aux Etoiles. More lyrical and nature-sounding
than, say, Turangalila and Reveil des Osieaux, 
and yet with an abstract quality and broadened, melodic lines.
The Marius Constant recording is slightly the best IMHO.
Have practically all of his orchestral works but must admit that 
I´m not yet entirely familiar with everything.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I find Turangalila to be a sprawling mess of silly, bad sci-fi sound. Never could get into any other Messaien, either. Glad you guys like him, though.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Requiem.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

Another vote for Turangalila. Splashy, voluptuous and audacious.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Anyone think this would make a good poll?


----------



## MessiaenIsGod (Mar 25, 2010)

joen_cph said:


> Des Canyons aux Etoiles. More lyrical and nature-sounding
> than, say, Turangalila and Reveil des Osieaux,
> and yet with an abstract quality and broadened, melodic lines.
> .


 I'm a big Messiaen fan but I have to admit I just can't get into Des Canyons, it is too abstract for me.


----------



## johnfkavanagh (Sep 9, 2011)

Couleurs de la Cité Céleste is probably my favourite alrthough Des Canyons aux Etoiles is a close runner-up.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Turangalila, ahead of Des canyons aux etoiles and Éclairs sur l'au-delà.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Tapkaara said:


> I find Turangalila to be a sprawling mess of silly, bad sci-fi sound. Never could get into any other Messaien, either. Glad you guys like him, though.


Who do you think you are? Jim Svejda? I'm not crazy about Turangalila either, but Eclairs... is pretty nice!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't actually _like_ any of Messiaen's music, but Turangalila is moderately interesting (and 'climaxy'), and Éclairs sur l'au-delà.. can take me a little way out of myself.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

This is a tough one. I appreciate all Messiaen's music and am willing to forgive indulgences and repetitions in his music which I might be harder on in others.

For me, _La nativite du seigneur_ is a favourite, because it was my first encounter with his music and it is 'in my bones'. And, also, because of its restraint.
The last movement of _Et exspecto_ for its controlled lack of restraint


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Who do you think you are? Jim Svejda?


Laughing out loud at that one.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> The last movement of _Et exspecto_ for its controlled lack of restraint


Wow, what a description. I'm dropping what I'm doing and checking it out.


----------

